# Armor All For Rubber Roof Conditioning ?



## Tangooutback

Has anyone used Armor All for your rubber roof conditioning after a good cleaning?


----------



## CdnOutback

It would take a fair amount of Armor All and don't walk in you socks up there after...


----------



## thefulminator

I haven't tried it. I use Dicor Roof-Gard just to be sure I don't have any warranty issues. Bought a gallon of it and applied it with a foam paint roller on a long pole. Worked really well and in the long run I don't think it will be any more expensive than Armor All.


----------



## jdpm

Not an Armor All fan, myself. But I am a HUGE fan of this:

http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm

Read up on the product. It works great on many, many surfaces and last a long time. phillip


----------



## thefulminator

303 products are great. I've used their fabric guard quite a bit. It's much better than heavy duty Scotch Guard. I just like using the Dicor because it's the recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## Tangooutback

Ok, I washed the roof today with liquid soap mixed with bleach. Roof came out very nice. Sealed with Dicor sealant and finally treated it Dicor Roof Guard. After it dried off, I sprayed water on it to see how well it beads. Well, I could not tell any difference before and after the treatment.


----------



## battalionchief3

Tangooutback said:


> Ok, I washed the roof today with liquid soap mixed with soap. Roof came out very nice. Sealed with Dicor sealant and finally treated it Dicor Roof Guard. After it dried off, I sprayed water on it to how well it beads. Well, I could not tell any difference before and after the treatment.


Really? I use the Dicor and I noticed it did bead up on the roof. I can see it from a window. I also noticed I get a lot less black streaks down the sides. I wash it with an approved roof cleaner and apply the Dicor UV roof stuff with a old sponge mop. I have been pleased with the results.


----------



## vtxbud

You might want to double check on using armor-all on your roof. I recall reading something about that a year or two ago...there may be issues with the caulking or the rubber itself, or both. I did a quick search but can't find that specific article.


----------



## Tangooutback

battalionchief3 said:


> Ok, I washed the roof today with liquid soap mixed with soap. Roof came out very nice. Sealed with Dicor sealant and finally treated it Dicor Roof Guard. After it dried off, I sprayed water on it to how well it beads. Well, I could not tell any difference before and after the treatment.


Really? I use the Dicor and I noticed it did bead up on the roof. I can see it from a window. I also noticed I get a lot less black streaks down the sides. I wash it with an approved roof cleaner and apply the Dicor UV roof stuff with a old sponge mop. I have been pleased with the results.
[/quote]

I am sure there will be a whole lot less black streaks down the front. The sides are pretty ok thanks to the gutter system. The front is where all the streaks were at. This time I set the trailer tilting toward the back to direct rain water to the back where there is a gutter.

I am pleasantly surprised that the roof is five years old, the trailer has been parked outside the entire five years, roof has never been washed or sealed and I found only a few cracks. I used barely half a tube of Dicor sealant to seal these cracks.


----------



## MJRey

jdpm said:


> Not an Armor All fan, myself. But I am a HUGE fan of this:
> 
> http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm
> 
> Read up on the product. It works great on many, many surfaces and last a long time. phillip


This is what I've been using for years on my trailer and it works great. ArmorAll doesn't last very long, I stopped using it on my cars many years ago because it only looks good for a day or two and then you have to apply it again. I came to believe that ArmorAll was worse than nothing and I love the way the 303 works and lasts a long time.


----------



## Tangooutback

MJRey said:


> Not an Armor All fan, myself. But I am a HUGE fan of this:
> 
> http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm
> 
> Read up on the product. It works great on many, many surfaces and last a long time. phillip


This is what I've been using for years on my trailer and it works great. ArmorAll doesn't last very long, I stopped using it on my cars many years ago because it only looks good for a day or two and then you have to apply it again. I came to believe that ArmorAll was worse than nothing and I love the way the 303 works and lasts a long time.
[/quote]

Thanks, I'll give 303 a try next wash.


----------



## rsm7

*Rubber Roofs:*

If your motor home, travel trailer or fifthwheel was made in the last few years, chances are it has a rubber roof. It's not the natural latex rubber we normally think of though. It's a material called Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer (EPDM) which is specially made for roofing. EPDM rubber roofing membrane is made to last 20 years or longer and usually has a 10 to 12 year guarantee, depending on the brand.

EPDM manufacturers advise that rubber roof membranes do not require the use of any protective roof treatment or roof protector product. The only maintenance recommended is cleaning the roof four times a year.

If you have owned a rig with an EPDM roof for a few years, you've no doubt noticed that the roof surface is chalky. Manufacturers say not to worry, this is a normal process of age and, and that even after 10 years, only 10 percent of the material is lost due to chalking. Plenty of roof is left.

Regular cleaning will reduce chalk buildup and minimize white streaks on the sides of your RV. The correct cleaning product is of great importance for your EPDM rubber roof. Never use cleaners or conditioners containing petroleum solvents, harsh abrasives or citric based cleaners on your EPDM roof. Using such solvents will cause irreparable damage and will most likely void your warranty. If you are uncertain about what is in the product, don't use it. Of course each EPDM manufacturer recommends using their own brand of cleaner, but all approve the use of mild laundry detergent.

While EPDM rubber roofing does not need to be protected from ultra violet rays (UV ) and ozone, the manufacturers do approve 303 Aerospace Protectant as a safe way to resist staining and make future cleaning easier.

To reduce the expense, you may want to treat the whole roof once a year and do only the part of the roof that can be seen from the ground the rest of the time.

After the roof is clean and before you climb down, be sure to inspect all the roof seams, around vents, etc., to make sure the caulking is still in good condition. While you1re up there you might as well check the condition of all vent covers, the air conditioner cover and the TV/satellite antenna, etc.

You can read the full article here

http://rvbasics.com/techtips/rv-roof-care.html


----------



## thefulminator

Bleach is always difficult to get off of porous surfaces. If you have bleach residue on your roof, it may be interfering with protectant being able to bead water.


----------



## egregg57

Just a note.

In Corrosion Control classes that I attended while in the Navy, instructors that came to the base to teach the classes warned against the use of Armor-all on Rubber and Vinyl products. long term studies showed that Armor-All actually sped up the aging of rubber and vinyl when exposed to sun light (ultra-violet rays).

I have not checked on this since. The formula may have changed etc. Regardless, as others have mentioned, even if Armor-All was a good product to use on the roof, it doesn't last long and provides no long term protection.

I use a commercial EPDM (which by the way stands for Ethylene Propylene Diene and M refers to its ASTM standard D-1418)roof cleaner/conditioner once at the beginning of the year and that is sufficient for me.

Eric


----------



## Tangooutback

Washing it four times a year is quite a task.... It took me the entire morning because I was so nervous stepping on that roof. I laid down cedar fence picket with the smooth side down and step on them. It really helps from feeling the flexing under my feet. 
I think the next time will be much easier.


----------

